# 12v path lights



## surenoproblem (Dec 24, 2012)

Can anyone breakdown why the bulb to socket connections are so finicky with 12v bi-pin?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Because the sockets suck. Most of them don't have enough tension once you put in a bulb or two. It seems that maybe some bi pins are wider than others and once the gap is spread then it won't shut tight.


----------



## surenoproblem (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks Dennis, yes the do suck! That makes sense. Does anyone have a remedy other than replacing the sockets? 
dielectric grease? A bend here or some tape there? Led bulbs with less heat? 

I have run into this multiple times and always end up changing everything and still not being able to trust the materials. I usually end up back in a short time with a customer looking at me like I am a plumber or something.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I have found that some of the higher quality fixtures like LBL Lighting are pretty good. I installed 20,000 worth of LBL lighting over 10 years ago and I have not had to go back for socket issues except for one light.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Everything beyond the transformer is not UL listed and doesn't need to meet any standards. So take that all of you who pro- deregulation types who claim unbridled capitalism is the way to go and will lead to nothing but heaven on earth for everyone.



> Can anyone breakdown why the [COLOR=blue !important][COLOR=blue !important]bulb[/COLOR][/COLOR] to socket connections are so finicky with 12v bi-pin?
> 
> 
> I have run into this multiple times and always end up changing everything and still not being able to trust the materials. I usually end up back in a short time with a customer looking at me like I am a plumber or something.


The good news is you're making money. You didn't build the product. Most low-voltage outdoor lighting is sold by home improvement stores to the DIYer and are built to be as cheap as possible. The fact that people are calling you and willing to pay to get their junk working is a blessing not a curse. Don't look a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## randolph333 (Feb 10, 2015)

Fixtures with permanently mount LEDs are probably an improvement, but they will not be cheap. At a level down, LED replacement "lamps" at least have the virtue of not needing frequent replacement, though they may have other problems.

Um. Depending on your design situation, LED tape is often a good solution.


----------



## Sprink (Apr 21, 2012)

IslandGuy said:


> Everything beyond the transformer is not UL listed and doesn't need to meet any standards.


That is not true. All components of a landscape lighting system need to be UL 1838. That does not mean all are.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

IslandGuy said:


> Everything beyond the transformer is not UL listed and doesn't need to meet any standards. So take that all of you who pro- deregulation types who claim unbridled capitalism is the way to go and will lead to nothing but heaven on earth for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> The good news is you're making money. You didn't build the product. Most low-voltage outdoor lighting is sold by home improvement stores to the DIYer and are built to be as cheap as possible. The fact that people are calling you and willing to pay to get their junk working is a blessing not a curse. Don't look a gift horse in the mouth.


You crack me up. Do you believe half the stuff you say? Did you see that the unions are going to vote for Trump?


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

Any good LED replacements for the low voltage path lights, and well lights ?
I have a few who want to go LED everything, even on low voltage outdoor lighting.


----------



## bobbyho (Oct 15, 2007)

I would like to know exactly what you are seeing as problematic. We install pathlights all the time and socket issues are a rare issue. Whose fixtures are you using? I think there are now over 200 manufacturers of low voltage landscape lights and while many of them are junk, a lot of them are good. I only use certain ones from particular manufacturers but that is because we sell an effect and not fixtures. Look in your area and get past the idea that low voltage fixtures are junk. Low voltage wiring takes a different approach and you cannot wire them like you are wiring lamp posts. Especially, if you are still using halogen lamps which I cannot imagine anyone still is.


----------

